# crecer (empresa)



## Eva Maria

Desearía comprobar si esta frase es correcta. Es el eslogan de una empresa que desea atraer a nuevos trabajadores.

- ¿Quieres crecer con nosotros?

- Voulez-vous grandir avec nous?

He descartado "pousser" y "croître", pero tal vez serían más adecuadas en esta oración?

EM


----------



## Marcelot

No me suena a eslogan francés.
Parece que estuviese destinado a niños, ¿no?

Otra idea: Avançons ensemble.

Cuéntanos, ¿de qué es la empresa?


----------



## enzo2000

pienso que "Avançons ensemble" esta muy bien y suena mas a eslogan.


----------



## Eva Maria

Marcelot said:


> No me suena a eslogan francés.
> Parece que estuviese destinado a niños, ¿no?
> 
> Otra idea: Avançons ensemble.
> 
> Cuéntanos, ¿de qué es la empresa?


 


			
				enzo2000 said:
			
		

> pienso que "Avançons ensemble" esta muy bien y suena mas a eslogan.


 
Marcelot/Enzo,

Gracias a los dos! "Avançons ensemble" es perfecto y muy francés. 

Pero, ¿si pusiera "Veux-tu avançer avec nous?" quedaría fatal?

EM


----------



## Marcelot

Bueno, te diría que me hace pensar en ciertas campañas de los bancos para atraer a adolescentes.
Una empresa francesa no tutearía a sus futuros empleados.

Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Marcelot said:


> Bueno, te diría que me hace pensar en ciertas campañas de los bancos para atraer a adolescentes.
> Una empresa francesa no tutearía a sus futuros empleados.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Marcel,

Gracias por tu ayuda!

Alors, "Voulez-vous avançer avec nous?" qué tal? Oui? Non? Ridicule?

EM


----------



## Tina.Irun

Eva Maria said:


> Marcel,
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda!
> 
> Alors, "Voulez-vo*u*s avan*c*er avec *n*ous?" qué tal? Oui? Non? Ridicule?.


Mejor. más breve:  "avançons ensemble/ grandissons ensemble".

más largo: "nous vous proposons de grandir ensemble"                    "Êtes-vous prêt à grandir avec nous  / à avancer de la main avec nous ?


----------



## Marcelot

"Grandir" no se utiliza exactamente como en español, creo que es mejor olvidarlo...


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> Eva Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marcel,
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda!
> 
> Alors, "Voulez-vo*u*s avan*c*er avec *n*ous?" qué tal? Oui? Non? Ridicule?.
> Mejor. más breve: "avançons ensemble/ grandissons ensemble".
> 
> más largo: "nous vous proposons de grandir ensemble" "Êtes-vous prêt à grandir avec nous / à avancer de la main avec nous ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iglesia,
> 
> Pues sí que lo he escrito mal!
> 
> Me gustan todas tus propuestas, especialmente "Avançons ensemble" y "Nous vous proposons d'avançer ensemble?"
> 
> Merci bien!
> 
> EM
Click to expand...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Eva Maria said:


> Iglesia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iglesia,
> 
> Pues sí que lo he escrito mal!
> 
> Me gustan todas tus propuestas, especialmente "Avançons ensemble" y "Nous vous proposons d'avançer ensemble?"
> 
> 
> 
> Attention avec avan*c*er:  comme mer*c*i, pas de cédille (devant *e* et* i).*
Click to expand...


----------



## GilbertAndré

Otra idea: Voulez-vous vous développer avec nous ? ou: Etes-vous prêt à vous développer avec nous ?


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> Eva Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iglesia,
> 
> Pues sí que lo he escrito mal!
> 
> Me gustan todas tus propuestas, especialmente "Avançons ensemble" y "Nous vous proposons d'avançer ensemble?"
> Attention avec avan*c*er: comme mer*c*i, pas de cédille (devant *e* et* i).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igle,
> 
> ¡Pero como estoy hoy! Pongo a WR por testigo que jamás cometo estos errores de principiante!
> 
> Merci pour tes corrections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GilbertAndré said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otra idea: Voulez-vous vous développer avec nous ? ou: Etes-vous prêt à vous développer avec nous ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GA,
> 
> Merci! No había pensado en développer.
> 
> EM
Click to expand...


----------



## Eva Maria

Marcelot said:


> "Grandir" no se utiliza exactamente como en español, creo que es mejor olvidarlo...


 

Olvidé contestarte, Marcelot!

Bueno es saberlo! Ya había descartado "grandir" porque no acaba de sonarme bien en el contexto.

De todos modos, ya me había decidido por "avancer".

EM


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

_Développer _se dirige más a otra empresa que a una persona.
Tienes también: _progresser_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Eva Maria

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonsoir,
> 
> _Développer _se dirige más a otra empresa que a una persona.
> Tienes también: _progresser_.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
CC (Chère Cintia),

C'est vrai! No había pensado en "progresser". Sería la más parecida a "avancer".

Merci!

EM


----------



## GilbertAndré

Le "développement personnel" est un concept très à la mode au sein des grandes entreprises.


----------



## Eva Maria

GilbertAndré said:


> Le "développement personnel" est un concept très à la mode au sein des grandes entreprises.


 
Gilbert André,

Ah, bon! Pues es aún más concreto que decir sólo "développer" o "avancer", pero para mi contexto debo utilizar un verbo. 

Merci!

EM


----------



## bribon

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola me gustaría traducir al francés "seguimos creciendo", es el título para un artículo...que quiere mostrar que nuestra empresa sigue creciendo, teniendo mas cliente, mas ventas, mas personal etc....

Yo no sé si mi intento esta bien porque tengo dudas:


NOUS CONTINUONS À GRANDIR

o

NOUS SOMMES EN TRAIN DE GRANDIR

Tampoco tengo claro si grandir se puede aplicar a cosas o solo a personas..

Gracias por vuestra ayuda...


----------



## bribon

Perdonar pero creo que nos hemos ido de la idea o yo no he sabido explicarla bien...

La empresa sigue creciendo....No entiendo lo de avanzar juntos...., el sentido es el de hacerse mas grande...

Gracias,


----------



## Paquita

Il me semble que la proposition de ce post 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3187135&postcount=11

répond à la question.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

D'autres idées peut-être:

Nous continuons à croître.
Nous sommes en pleine expansion.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

